# Fever + Fast Breathing?



## Disarray (Mar 20, 2019)

Is this common? All of my kids have come down with something and my 3 year old has a fever and is breathing faster than normal. Please someone talk me off the ledge. I'm freaking out! :crying::crying:


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

If your child is aged 1 to 5 and is breathing at a rate of more than 30 breaths per minute (you can count for 30 seconds and multiply by 2) they need medical attention. Have you given acetaminophen or ibuprofen? If not, do so. Even if you are about to go to the doctors.

Even if the rate is not over 30 breaths per minute, but you are that concerned, go to the doctors, walk in clinic or ER!


----------

